# New scopes for hunting season



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

HookedOn has new scopes for sale. Burris, Nikon, Leupold, Bushnell and many more. Lots of different styles. Binoculars too. Trail cameras too. Comment below or pm for great prices. HookedOn wants to help the average day hunter with great prices for their hobby they enjoy. I know we are just staring out and we are not credible yet. Just trust us and ask us anything you would like. Email is [email protected] or pm us here. Thank you for your previous business. Jeffrey


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Please post your business threads in the Networking sections. Thanks.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry. Can you move?


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey guys I got a good deal on some Leupold scopes. Prices are way lower if you pm me than on my website. Please pm me on what kind you want and let me hook you up.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hunting season is about to start. Get you a new scope and sight it in before season.


----------

